# And that's why !!!!



## Jetjockey (Nov 17, 2012)

The BCS is a joke!!!   There will be a bunch of 1 loss teams and an overtime loss takes Oregon out of the BCS picture no matter what happens!!!  A 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game!!!!   Bring on the playoff.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually its the WACK 12 thats the joke.

The streak of 7 is still possible


----------



## toolmkr20 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> The BCS is a joke!!!   There will be a bunch of 1 loss teams and an overtime loss takes Oregon out of the BCS picture no matter what happens!!!  A 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game!!!!   Bring on the playoff.



Cry me a river!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 17, 2012)

I vote for a playoff, why are they waitng.


----------



## weagle (Nov 17, 2012)

Scott G said:


> Actually its the WACK 12 thats the joke.
> 
> The streak of 7 is still possible



4 in a row for the state of Alabama.

If we have a playoff we'll just end up with 2 SEC teams playing each other for the championship.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 17, 2012)

Bama or Uga will beat the Irish if they win out. Cry me a river JJ. Again the PAC 12 fails to deliver.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 18, 2012)

IMO playoff won't fix it either. I can see them let Alabama play for it again if they win the SEC, but if the dogs win the SEC they should not get the nod over Oregon. You have to go back to the losses and the style.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 18, 2012)

The playoff system is set up so that 2 teams from the same conference will never be in the championship game together.

Only the conference champ will get to the playoffs.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 18, 2012)

AccUbonD said:


> IMO playoff won't fix it either. I can see them let Alabama play for it again if they win the SEC, but if the dogs win the SEC they should not get the nod over Oregon. You have to go back to the losses and the style.



have you lost your mine,for t he DAWGS to get in it they would haft to beat the #2 team(pretty sure BAMA  will be #2 by then)....who has Oregon beat and lost to?


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 18, 2012)

If Stanford wins next week then they win their division and Oregon doesn't got to the PAC12 Championship game.

So even in a playoff system that means Oregon doesn't go to the playoffs. Either way they get no shot at the title.


----------



## polkhunt (Nov 18, 2012)

Oregon should not drop below ga in polls. They lost in ot ga got blown out by USC


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 18, 2012)

polkhunt said:


> Oregon should not drop below ga in polls. They lost in ot ga got blown out by USC



This is true, but even if Georgia did Oregon could still be picked.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> The BCS is a joke!!!   There will be a bunch of 1 loss teams and an overtime loss takes Oregon out of the BCS picture no matter what happens!!!  A 1 loss PAC-12 team will never make the BCS NC game!!!!   Bring on the playoff.





Oregan finally plays someone and looses!!! 

They might have had a better chance if Stanford ended in State!!


----------



## Jason280 (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree, Oregon shouldn't be penalized for what was a tough OT loss to a very good Stanford team.  Problem for Oregon, though, is they lost on the 2nd to last week of the season, and its hard to climb back out of that hole.  I still believe Oregon is a better team than KSU or ND, but we will probably never know.  

Regardless, I am pulling for Georgia to win their next two games, which should guarantee them a place in the national championship.


----------



## ribber (Nov 18, 2012)

When will these Pac- whatever teams stop whining and making excuses and accept the fact that their conference and style of play don't measure up with most SEC teams. If they want a shot at the NC they must go undefeated. And even then, it's a toss up!   At least with the bowl system they've got a chance. In a playoff, there is none.


----------



## Horns (Nov 18, 2012)

Jason280 said:


> I agree, Oregon shouldn't be penalized for what was a tough OT loss to a very good Stanford team.  Problem for Oregon, though, is they lost on the 2nd to last week of the season, and its hard to climb back out of that hole.  I still believe Oregon is a better team than KSU or ND, but we will probably never know.
> 
> Regardless, I am pulling for Georgia to win their next two games, which should guarantee them a place in the national championship.



X2. As long as the loss is early, a team can bounce back.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 18, 2012)

So who should be #1?  And Who should be #2?  After this weekend?  

Bama lost late... 

Roll Tide!!! 

*V*


----------



## chadair (Nov 18, 2012)

Oregon has blown everyone off the field, except for last night. THat should tell ya something!! and it does NOT say that Stanford is the best team n the land 

the Pac12 is, has, and will always be a joke!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 18, 2012)

^^^^dis......


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 18, 2012)

I can see the arguement of a 1 loss Duck team should be ranked over a 1 loss dawg team. Ducks lost in overtime to a ranked team. Dawgs got flogged in Columbia like girl scouts vs a Yeti!


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 18, 2012)

ND may be #1 until the SECCG. The winner will jump ND.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 18, 2012)

Doesn't make any difference if Oregon is ranked above or below the Bulldogs.

If Georgia wins in Atlanta they would move ahead of Oregon anyway and if they lose they would drop in the rankings below Oregon.


----------



## JNG (Nov 18, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Bama or Uga will beat the Irish if they win out. Cry me a river JJ. Again the PAC 12 fails to deliver.



I think Bama would beat the Irish 6 times out of 10 . . .

But UGA?  The Irish win that one every day of the week, and especially on Saturday.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

JNG said:


> I think Bama would beat the Irish 6 times out of 10 . . .
> 
> But UGA?  The Irish win that one every day of the week, and especially on Saturday.



Indiana wants you.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 18, 2012)

GAranger1403 said:


> I can see the arguement of a 1 loss Duck team should be ranked over a 1 loss dawg team. Ducks lost in overtime to a ranked team. Dawgs got flogged in Columbia like girl scouts vs a Yeti!


 What will that make Bama if UGa beats them?


----------



## JNG (Nov 18, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Indiana wants you.



That's fortunate.  I grew up here, and moved back here after a few years in Georgia.  

I loved Georgia, but only one place can ever be completely "home"


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 18, 2012)

JNG said:


> That's fortunate.  I grew up here, and moved back here after a few years in Georgia.
> 
> I loved Georgia, but only one place can ever be completely "home"



Living in Kentucky I know exactly what you mean. I miss Georgia. PS beat Ky.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 18, 2012)

USCe would beat Oregon too. And Stanford. You sound like the Gamecock fans, can't take care of business and then whine about others that did.  South Carolinawas a ranked opponent when they beat UGA.   

Good try though, even if it was feeble.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 18, 2012)

GAranger1403 said:


> I can see the arguement of a 1 loss Duck team should be ranked over a 1 loss dawg team. Ducks lost in overtime to a ranked team. Dawgs got flogged in Columbia like girl scouts vs a Yeti!



Had Oregon's loss been early, that'd probably be the case.


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 18, 2012)

GAranger1403 said:


> I can see the arguement of a 1 loss Duck team should be ranked over a 1 loss dawg team. Ducks lost in overtime to a ranked team. Dawgs got flogged in Columbia like girl scouts vs a Yeti!



The Ducks were ranked #2 when they got beat by #13 Stanford.  Yes the Dawgs got stomped by SC but at the time UGA was #5 while SC was #6, very equally ranked.  Then the Dawgs beat (then)#2 Fla.  Seems logical to me that Oregon fell below UGA even though I predicted this morning on another thread that they would come at #3 and UGA at #4.  Best I can tell, BCS uses won-lost, quality of schedule and quality of win/loss. I haven't seen where it considers overtime losses less important than regulation losses.  A W is a W and a L is a L.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Nov 19, 2012)

SGADawg said:


> The Ducks were ranked #2 when they got beat by #13 Stanford.  Yes the Dawgs got stomped by SC but at the time UGA was #5 while SC was #6, very equally ranked.  Then the Dawgs beat (then)#2 Fla.  Seems logical to me that Oregon fell below UGA even though I predicted this morning on another thread that they would come at #3 and UGA at #4.  Best I can tell, BCS uses won-lost, quality of schedule and quality of win/loss. I haven't seen where it considers overtime losses less important than regulation losses.  A W is a W and a L is a L.




So if a closely ranked team gets taken to the woodshed by a similarly ranked team, it's the same as losing in overtime to a top 15 team?

No offense, but I have a problem with a team that got gut stomped being in the same discussion with one loss teams that lost a close game.  There is way too much high school homecoming queen drama to all this BCS stuff.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 19, 2012)

Why should Oregon get a shot over Georgia, as it stands now Oregon isn't going to win it's division or go to the PAC12 championship game.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 19, 2012)

But it's Ok for an SEC that doesn't win it's conference, or even it's division, to play in the NC game?    Stanford is a darn good football team that lost to ND in overtime on a controversial call.  But like I've said a million times, the BCS is a joke. But go ahead and think UGA could beat Oregon!!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 19, 2012)

K.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oregon would beat Uga.


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 19, 2012)

K... K....

They possibly could... but was we all well know.... they and KS were the real #1 and #2 in the nation and no one would beat them....

Gotta play em all...Nothing is a certain in the NCAA.....


----------



## SGADawg (Nov 19, 2012)

My whole point is that you can argue it any way you want to.  I think my points for UGA are just as valid as yours for Oregon.  This thing has been discussed 10 ways from  Sunday since last night and in the end, it doesn't matter what any of us think.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> But it's Ok for an SEC that doesn't win it's conference, or even it's division, to play in the NC game?    Stanford is a darn good football team that lost to ND in overtime on a controversial call.  But like I've said a million times, the BCS is a joke. But go ahead and think UGA could beat Oregon!!!



Stanford is a good team, but they also lost to an unranked Washington team.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> But it's Ok for an SEC that doesn't win it's conference, or even it's division, to play in the NC game?



And your thoughts on ND not even being in a conference, with no conference championship game to play?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 19, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And your thoughts on ND not even being in a conference, with no conference championship game to play?



It's OK since it's not the SEC you're talking about.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 19, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> And your thoughts on ND not even being in a conference, with no conference championship game to play?



I think ND has scheduled the top teams from nearly every BCS conference to try and play the toughest schedule possible.  The don't play a single FCS or DII team all year.  The SEC plays only an 8 game conference schedule and then schedules a bunch of cupcakes, and acts all high and mighty about it.  When the SEC decides to get with the times and schedule a 9 game conference schedule, I'll be impressed.  Until then , if ND wins out, they deserve to play for the Nc.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

I think this is all just funny. Go Dawgs!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 19, 2012)

Let's see nd and Oregon go undefeated playing any 8 sec teams


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Nov 19, 2012)

Not gonna happen heck they couldn't go undefeated in the wack pac???


----------



## Bitteroot (Nov 19, 2012)

And the meltdown continues.....


Go Dawgs.....that is all....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

The BCS has always been a joke.  ND being #1 is legit under the system we have.  #1-5 is pretty much right this year.  It's after that that it all falls apart and makes you question how they get to these rankings.  

Kansas State got drubbed by a team with a losing record and remains at 6.  How is that any better than losing by 1 to an NCState team that will finish around 7-5 or 8-4?

The computers have Clemson one spot ahead of FSU, get this, because their one loss was better than FSU's one loss.  THERE ONE LOSS WAS TO FSU!!!!!

I'm not saying FSU should be in the NCG, but we're alot better than #10.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 19, 2012)

ND deserves to be where they are. They have played quality teams all year with the exception of a few.

Alabama will beat Ga in the SECCG and then beat ND in the BCSCG.

CLemson being just ahead of FSU in the bcs polls is irrelevant at the moment. Even though FSU's loss was to clemson, they are a top 15 bcs team. FSU's loss was to a nobody. Clemson and FSU have only played one decent team at this point. This weekend will reveal who are the contenders and who are the pretenders.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> ND deserves to be where they are. They have played quality teams all year with the exception of a few.
> 
> Alabama will beat Ga in the SECCG and then beat ND in the BCSCG.
> 
> CLemson being just ahead of FSU in the bcs polls is irrelevant at the moment. Even though FSU's loss was to clemson, they are a top 15 bcs team. FSU's loss was to a nobody. Clemson and FSU have only played one decent team at this point. This weekend will reveal who are the contenders and who are the pretenders.



I would be interested to hear why you think Bama is better than UGA and why Bama will win. Not saying your wrong just curious.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 19, 2012)

Their defense.  It is better suited to stop Murray than Johnny Football.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> But it's Ok for an SEC that doesn't win it's conference, or even it's division, to play in the NC game?    Stanford is a darn good football team that lost to ND in overtime on a controversial call.  But like I've said a million times, the BCS is a joke. But go ahead and think UGA could beat Oregon!!!




I don't think that.


But with out question BAMA was the #1 team in the Nation last year,...and LSU was #2 ...Oklahoma State can cry all they want to, they blew a big lead at home to an unranked team...the rest were all fodder.

Oregon looked really pedestrian vs. Stanford.

Stanford got jobbed vs. ND     

UGA got embarrassed by USCe,...not sure who'd win Oregon vs. UGA...but I suspect it would be a tight game.

UCLA looks pretty good, mid tier SEC, USC looks pretty incompetent,...not sure they can beat ND, but sure would like to see it...then maybe the ducks get their shot at an SEC team,...then you'll have your comparison.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Their defense.  It is better suited to stop Murray than Johnny Football.



What about their D is better suited in stoping AM. Secondary, passrush?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 19, 2012)

USC will not have Barkley for the game.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Nov 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What about their D is better suited in stoping AM. Secondary, passrush?



Both. Murray doesn't scramble much. You can't rush in full bore on a running quarterback or he'll sidestep you and make you pay.


I may be wrong but I think Saban will have them focused. When Alabama is focused, they are almost unbeatable.,imho.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 19, 2012)

Whew... I need a smoke after reading this... 

Good stuff... 

And

Roll Tide!!! 

*V*


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> What about their D is better suited in stoping AM. Secondary, passrush?



They won't underestimate Murray.  Johnny Football will come to Earth next year.  Florida, Bama, and LSU all three underestimated his speed in the first half.  Look at the second halves of those games.  Muschamp even said as much.


----------



## Deadringer (Nov 19, 2012)

All of Alabama’s, Florida’s, Georgia’s, LSU’s, South Carolina’s and Texas A&M’s losses have been to each other.  Considering those teams occupy the 2, 3, 4, 7, 9 and 12 slots in this week’s BCS standings, I don’t think that’s something worth sneering at.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 19, 2012)

Scott G said:


> Actually its the WACK 12 thats the joke.



And the "Big 12"

The ole strategy of:
1. Be a good team in a 2nd rate conference and blow through your weak in-conference schedule
2. Don't schedule a team of any substance until the end of the year
3. Hope the liberal media gives you style point for playing only teams with high-school talent

FAILS again.  Year-after-year.

When are you pinheads going to get it - Strength of schedule MATTERS, and these 2nd rate conferences just don't have it.

Kentucky/Vandy/Old Miss/and even Auburn this year would be a powerhouse in the Pack or Big 12.  They would be a contender in most other conferences.

The only JOKE is on the fans who actually believe blowing through a powder puff schedule makes you qualified to hoist a trophy as the best.

Play some real competition on a regular basis (not 1 or 2 games a year) and post a consistent winning record against that competition, and you might earn some respect.


----------



## Sylvan (Nov 19, 2012)

They should have took the hint when margin of victory was taken out of the computer rankings. That makes strength of schedule that much more important.


----------



## Jetjockey (Nov 19, 2012)

Boudrex...  Are you referring to the same Ole miss that got absolutely destroyed by Texas this season.  Or are you referring to how a mid-lower level Big-12 team is turning the SEC on its head???  After what A&M has done in the SEC, now your gonna tell us the SEC is so big and bad??  If that was the case A&M wouldn't be having the success they are.  But then again, you like to ignore the facts.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

Jetjockey said:


> Boudrex...  Are you referring to the same Ole miss that got absolutely destroyed by Texas this season.  Or are you referring to how a mid-lower level Big-12 team is turning the SEC on its head???  After what A&M has done in the SEC, now your gonna tell us the SEC is so big and bad??  If that was the case A&M wouldn't be having the success they are.  But then again, you like to ignore the facts.



No.  No.  No.  You don't understand, that Big 12 team (Mizzou) is getting a lesson in real football.  aTm is an SEC team.  The magic SEC Fairy sprinkled her speed dust on A&M's athletes and made them bigger, stronger, faster at the beginning of the year.

Make no mistake, the SEC is the best conference in the nation.  I've never disputed that.  What I find ridiculous is the notion that the lower rung of that conference would win any other conference (outside the Big East).

USCe, aTm, LSU (this year), and Florida are getting waaaay too much credit in the rankings for playing in the SEC.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2012)

At JJ and rebel yell,...A & M is built like an SEC team, good strong offensive line, solid defense, not spectacular but solid.
Johnny Manziel makes all the difference this season,...and I dare either of you to challenge that.

A&M had the talent on offense last year,...and they scored lots of points on the vaunted Big 12,...but A&M blew early big leads in all of their games to lose.
This year with a new staff, lots of senior leadership, a new defensive philosophy and the phenom that is johnny touchdown A&M is a markedly better team than they were last year.

But reality set in vs. UF, and LSU, even BAMA shut down the Aggies in the second half, BAMA just happened to implode with 3 turnovers.

No "magic SEC fairly dust" simply good team chemistry, great new coaching staff and a phenom freshmen at QB.

I'm sure you two can ferret that out.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

RipperIII said:


> This year with a new staff
> 
> But reality set in vs. UF, and LSU, even BAMA shut down the Aggies in the second half, BAMA just happened to implode with 3 turnovers.



Everything else is window dressing.  If they are built like an SEC team, why didn't they even sniff a BIG 12 title?  Their QB last year is starting on Sundays right now.

I like Manziel, but I see him being a flash in the pan.  Next year will be hard on him.  

Muschamp even said that his players didn't buy into how fast and elusive JM is.  They knew it was true by halftime and shut him down in the second half.  That really looks like what happened against LSU and Bama, too.  He won't be sneaking up on anyone next year.  He won't be garbage, but he won't be Johnny Football, either.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

Jj you need to quit lying to yourself bro. You take Johnny football away from A&M and they are average. He is the difference. Good lord!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 19, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Jj you need to quit lying to yourself bro. You take Johnny football away from A&M and they are average. He is the difference. Good lord!



He's a playmaker, but Kevin Sumlin is the difference.

If aTm hadn't made the move to the SEC, y'all would be calling him all kinds of overrated.  He's a BIG12 QB.  Look around that league.  Johnny Manziel is the prototype BIG12 QB.  The SEC defenses will adjust accordingly next year.


----------



## RipperIII (Nov 19, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> He's a playmaker, but Kevin Sumlin is the difference.
> 
> If aTm hadn't made the move to the SEC, y'all would be calling him all kinds of overrated.  He's a BIG12 QB.  Look around that league.  Johnny Manziel is the prototype BIG12 QB.  The SEC defenses will adjust accordingly next year.



I agree with you about JM, defenses adjusted and kept him in check.
Sumlin, _*and*_ his staff are a big improvement over last year's team.

they did not sniff the big 12 last year because their defense was HORRIBLE,...this year, same kids, slightly different schemes and much better game prep is the difference.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 19, 2012)

Bunch of cry babies.  Your conference is loaded with powder puffs, and all you do is whine about getting no respect.

Respect is EARNED, not GIVEN, and the 2nd rate conferences with 2-3 real teams and the rest just wanna-bes every year haven't EARNED any respect!

Go boo-hoo somewhere else.  

Are you picking up what I'm putting down?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 19, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Bunch of cry babies.  Your conference is loaded with powder puffs, and all you do is whine about getting no respect.
> 
> Respect is EARNED, not GIVEN, and the 2nd rate conferences with 2-3 real teams and the rest just wanna-bes every year haven't EARNED any respect!
> 
> ...


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 20, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> The BCS has always been a joke.  ND being #1 is legit under the system we have.  #1-5 is pretty much right this year.  It's after that that it all falls apart and makes you question how they get to these rankings.
> 
> Kansas State got drubbed by a team with a losing record and remains at 6.  How is that any better than losing by 1 to an NCState team that will finish around 7-5 or 8-4?
> 
> ...



KState does not have the 98th ranked strength of schedule. That is what is holding FSU back. I ain't saying it's right, just a fact. I personally think FSU could play with anyone when they are on. Notre Dame probably is not the #1 team but the fact is they have played the #1 or 2 ranked schedule and won them all. So there you go!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 20, 2012)

GAranger1403 said:


> KState does not have the 98th ranked strength of schedule. That is what is holding FSU back. I ain't saying it's right, just a fact. I personally think FSU could play with anyone when they are on. Notre Dame probably is not the #1 team but the fact is they have played the #1 or 2 ranked schedule and won them all. So there you go!



Niether will we after Saturday.  If WVU hadn't backed out and we got stuck with Savannah St, we'd be a little better off.


----------

